
Show HN: Find and Explore Interesting Websites Together - drankula3
https://feldot.com/
======
drankula3
This is Luke Hackworth, founder of this site. Years ago I manually portscanned
random IP addresses to find interesting servers, and experienced a tremendous
sense of exploration in doing so. Feldot is my attempt to bring that sense of
exploration to the general public. The site has tools that make easier the
discovery of interesting sites, and it has a front page that brings the most
interesting and viral sites to the top.

This site is very much a work-in-progress. I created this in my spare time,
making the minimum viable product as quickly as possible. In the future, I
hope to add additional features like social feedback for good posts(like
Reddit karma), categories, more page ranking options(like top posts per day,
week, hour, etc), and other features. If you have any input on how it could be
better, please let me know!

------
blader_johny
That's amazing! I built a bookmark curation tool Stackkup
([http://stackkup.com](http://stackkup.com)). Can I use your feed to fill up a
collection? Will link back and add your logo for credits! It will be even more
amazing if you have a public API!

